# Windshield repair Sponsorship?



## kate8kate0 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, can anyone give me some advice. 

My partner is a UK police officer but has 6 years work experience with Autowindscreens. (Fitting and repairing windscreens)

I have been in contact with a few US companies and have told them our desire to emigrate to USA and if they have any areas with low rate of skills in this area. 

There may be an opening for us. 

My question is , can this type of company sponsor this type of job ( i know they have to prove they can't find anyone else)?

And can this lead to perm residency/greencard? If so, how long?

Many thanks


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Unfortunately this type of job is not eligible for visa sponsorship.


----------



## kate8kate0 (Nov 12, 2012)

belgarath said:


> Unfortunately this type of job is not eligible for visa sponsorship.



Really? what about labor certification? thanks!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kate8kate0 said:


> Really? what about labor certification? thanks!


Kate - have you gone through the visa requirements on uscis.gov and travel.state.gove? Please do so. These sites go into a lot of detail concerning US immigration, visas, green card and US citizenship.


Labor certification is a rather time and money consuming process which will very unlikely be taken on by a company to hire someone in what is considered a "train on the job" position.


----------



## kate8kate0 (Nov 12, 2012)

*hi*

Gtwostep, ive put so much time into researching this. Would like more details about labour cert. There is little given away on rhese websites...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kate8kate0 said:


> Gtwostep, ive put so much time into researching this. Would like more details about labour cert. There is little given away on rhese websites...


Foreign Labor Certification - Employment & Training Administration, U.S. Department of Labor


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's very frustrating if you dream of moving to the US, and you don't manage to qualify for a visa. But I looked at some job advertisement for this kind of job, and you only require a high school diploma. No chance you will ever get a work visa for this kind of job, as there are soooo many unemployed Americans who can do this.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

If you have substantial savings, you can go for an investor visa as a last resort


----------



## kate8kate0 (Nov 12, 2012)

*oh*

thanks guys!

I run a beauty salon and want to open another one up in USA but that doesn't seem feasible either i don't think; because I am a one man band :'( :rain:


----------



## kate8kate0 (Nov 12, 2012)

kate8kate0 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> I run a beauty salon and want to open another one up in USA but that doesn't seem feasible either i don't think; because I am a one man band :'( :rain:


or 'one girl band' I should say.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

kate8kate0 said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> I run a beauty salon and want to open another one up in USA but that doesn't seem feasible either i don't think; because I am a one man band :'( :rain:


It depends on how good you are and your finances. Use the search function - we have a poster who runs a salon and was working in the UK prison system.


----------



## kate8kate0 (Nov 12, 2012)

twostep said:


> It depends on how good you are and your finances. Use the search function - we have a poster who runs a salon and was working in the UK prison system.



thanks twostep, will have a look


----------

